# Bangle tiger



## Brink (Dec 5, 2017)

gift for Moma da Brink

So KEEP IT A SECRET!

You can bet there’s tons of off cuts on this job

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 5, 2017)

Waiting for glue to dry

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

Brink said:


> Waiting for glue to dry
> 
> View attachment 137915
> 
> View attachment 137914



I didn't know you owned a lathe. Do you have someone to run on a treadmill to power it for you???


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I didn't know you owned a lathe. Do you have someone to run on a treadmill to power it for you???



No lathe.
Still haven’t turned any wood.


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2017)

See? I don’t need no stinkin’ lathe

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2017)

Theres no blue ligbter for scale! That looks huge. I know you have monkey hands, how big are hers!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Theres no blue ligbter for scale! That looks huge. I know you have monkey hands, how big are hers!



She wears men’s large gloves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

You need a tiny compass plane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2017)

Brink said:


> She wears men’s large gloves

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 137998



I didn't know her name is Andre....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2017)

I got the outer circle cut close with my bandsaw, then a little belt sander work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2017)

Then switched to hand sanding

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 14, 2017)

Brink said:


> See? I don’t need no stinkin’ lathe
> 
> View attachment 137995 View attachment 137996 View attachment 137994 View attachment 137997


I would think you would have used Monkey Pod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

Brink said:


> See? I don’t need no stinkin’ lathe
> 
> View attachment 137995 View attachment 137996 View attachment 137994 View attachment 137997


Very cool, did you shape the inside with a rasp?


----------



## Brink (Dec 21, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool, did you shape the inside with a rasp?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

At least you spelled Christmas right this year!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> At least you spelled Christmas right this year!



You had to remember that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 21, 2017)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!! Ought to be worthy of a little monkeying around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2017)

Brink said:


> I got the outer circle cut close with my bandsaw, then a little belt sander work.
> 
> View attachment 138287
> 
> ...





rocky1 said:


> At least you spelled Christmas right this year!





Brink said:


> You had to remember that




Yeppers but That is the funniest belt sander I ever did see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2017)

That came out great! 

Christnas...christmas ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> That came out great!
> 
> Christnas...christmas ......



Next year, I get you a christnas glass

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Yeppers but That is the funniest belt sander I ever did see.



That’s not a belt sander?
Stoopid power tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Brink said:


> Next year, I get you a christnas glass



Awesome. I would love one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

